# BIC Acoustech



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

I just got the BIC Acoustech Cinema Series 5.1 speaker package about two weeks ago. I am in love with this system. Anyone else have it? Would love to hear other's thoughts on it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Small forum for now... so maybe not many owners as of yet. Why not give us a mini-review of your BIC's? This way we can all learn more about them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

I do not have them, but did quite a bit of research on them when I first started to look into building a mondest home theater of my own. I have since quadrupled the original budget and have gone way beyond my original plans--it seems to happen more than not in this hobby. I never found anything negative about the BIC nor acoustech speakers. By all indications they seem to be a very solid value with a real good performance to price ratio. A buddy of mine has an older set of 2-way BIC Venturi speakers in his living room. They have a single 6.5 driver and the a tweeter that both seem to be the same that they still use now. However, the enclosure is a bit larger than their current monitors--they are about the size of their center speaker stood up on its end. They are rear ported and even powered by his real ****** 15 year old half shorted out JVC receiver those little babies really sound pretty good. It bit boomy, but probably more from placement. There is no sub so they have to produce all the low end they can. they are rather clean and stay that way up to a rather high volume. They start to get a bit harsh when really pushed, but I would bet you almost anything it is due to the ****** amp starting to clip and not the speakers. I am sure they would sound much better at high volumes hooked up to my denon avr 3805--the start of my over spending--I had was all set to get the 1905 and then talked myself into the 2105. that was a justifiable difference. Then I saw the physical size difference that the 2805 had couldn't bring myself to step "back" to the smaller sized 2105. So I went to order th 2805 and they were sold out--as they were discontinuing the "XX05's" and going to "XX06's". I was kind of bummed until the guy said he could get me the 3805 for $50 more than the cost of the 2805--it was a no brainer. So I ended up with a reciever that was significantly more than I had originally planned. Back to the point. I would be more than intrigued to find out what you think of those acoustechs--specifically if you have anything to compare them too--friend's systems or old speakers of yours--maybe just do the front two in stereo for comparisons--its much easier to set up and switch as well as easier to notice dfferences bewtween speakers that way. Best of luck with them and again if you do a comparison please post the results--even it is 100% subjective using just your ears. It will be appreciated.

THe same buddy who has the venturis in his upstairs living room is looking to put in a theater in his basement and he really likes Klipsch--which the acoustechs seem to be modeled after. He also like to play music rather loudly as the theater part runs into the bar and the mains would double as a steroe pair for parties. These apper to have some rather impressive output capabilities, but again its mostly hearsay as I haven't really spoken to anyone who owns them. I would be very interested to anyone's opinions of them. I mentioned them to him, and told him what I have read about the brand--that it seems to be a real good value, but really still a bit uneasy making a recommendation blindly like that to a good friend. I know that the sub is of real good quality and is one of if not the most recommended subs in the under $300 price range. It has solid performance down to the high 20's. I had a complete system all picked out for myself before I started to get a bit crazy with this stuff. Plus, I can no longer do the floor standers that I originally wanted to do. Again, any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

I have had these speakers for about a year and absolutly love them.


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Try this again. Posted once but it disappeared?

I have a set minus the H-100(HSU VTF-3 MK II instead). Here is a post with a few owners giving there $.02 on them.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=739713


----------

